# coalman and homesteader outdoor boilers



## mrhaney (Jan 13, 2010)

i recently put in a coalman 400,000 btu outdoor coal stoker boiler  anyone here using a coalman and if so are you happy with it 
im heating 3000 sq ft house and 2000 sq ft shop and all my hot water with no problem and it sits 275 ft from the house this boiler is what i heat my house and shop with in shep ,ky
markc


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 13, 2010)

the pic with smoke is at idle burning ky bit coal 11,600 btu 
the pic with no smoke is at full burn


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, we're glad to have you on the forums!
Please take a quick look at our forum policy for commercial users - this addresses posts here which promote commercial interests.
Thanks!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules_for_Commercial_Members/


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Mark. There's nothing wrong with your user name. And there's really nothing wrong with your post, as far as it goes. I think Craig just wanted to welcome you, while at the same time pointing out that the purpose of these forums is not to advertise products, but to help others and exchange information. I know, everyone who has something to sell believes that by doing so, they're helping others. Could be, but that's not the way we see it. As the guidelines clearly state, we like to keep the advertising separate from the help-desk, if you will.

Hopefully, members who read this thread will have questions about the boilers you've introduced, and we can get involved in a discussion that focuses on information rather than a sales pitch. In the end, I think you'll agree, it's information (and the way it's presented) that sells products.

So, welcome again to the Boiler Room. Feel free to participate, while keeping the above general guidelines in mind.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the friendly words i was ready to close the shutters and get my shotgun out not knowing who might be knocking on my door, im interested in finding other people that are burning the same stove as i am ,and seeing diffrent applications any new ideas that might help keep operating cost down and to try to share some of the mistakes that weve all made while installing these things from happening to other people
markc


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2010)

Mark, is that boiler for hard coal as well as soft? Most residential coal burners tend to be using hard coal.....because of the smokeless and clean nature of it - also many located within shouting distance of the eastern PA coal fields.
Soft coal can be a completely different animal with all the various grades. However, it is certainly inexpensive in terms of BTU's per buck.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

its a soft coal boiler ,primarly used in agriculture applications,chicken houses dairy farms or multi-building rural residential i chose this boiler for the large capacity and the burn time i service it 2 times per week at about 30 min each time and its made to sit outside but papa taught me if you buy a piece of equiptment its worth puttin a roof over,the stereo type of soft coal is black smoke and stink but in a stoker unit the only smoke i get is at idle and its white


----------



## adenowski (Jan 14, 2010)

I love it when people are bragging about how many thousands of square feet they are heating. Heat an old large farm house with little insulation and poor windows and live where it gets below zero for long periods of time.

People need to state the age of the house or if it is old and has updates.

A unit might work fine in a newer house that is very tight but might not work for an older house that still need updates.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

thats why i went to coal, west ky coal 11600 btu per lb,east ky coal 13,900 btu per lb
my stove when it cycles will bring the water temp up 2 degree per min ,pa has 13000 btu soft coal 
once youve burnt black youll never go back !
my house is 36 year old


----------



## Paso (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Mark

I have a Homesteader and love it.  Mine has the stoker attachment  however no stoker.

I will be using that entry port to add another WMO burner to my system.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

glad to hear im not the only heat innovations fan on this forum i was starting to think i might be an outcast,how old is your unit ?


----------



## Sting (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a little surprised that there isn't a larger ring around the fire pot to maintain the clinker longer. Doesn't the mushroom pull the fire out when it falls?


----------



## Paso (Jan 14, 2010)

I think we are the only ones on this forum with a heat innovation product. 

They keep it a secret on how good a company they are.

Mine was built in 2001 and still going strong.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

the ring is 17 inch on the small stove and 20 on the larger, the clinkers im getting are about golf ball size and by the time they make it to the edge they just fall off and are all burnt up,ihad problems figuring out how to get it adjusted at first 
once you get it dialed in it runs sweet,its all about speed, air and timer control,the unit i have is the older model the new ones have an ash auger,and varible speed motor,im burning about 2 tons per month


----------



## Sting (Jan 14, 2010)

Does the Kentucky coal burn far differently than the coal from Southern Illinois?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 14, 2010)

What's a ton of soft coal go for in Kentucky these days, Mark?


----------



## Sting (Jan 14, 2010)

Sub Bit coal is 65 a ton picked up from the yard in Healey AK

I haven't checked with these folks in a while

http://www.knighthawkcoal.com/


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 14, 2010)

100.00 per ton stokercoal augered in your building 80.00 a ton for lump coal the guy delivers it from about 110 miles away


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice. I'd still want my own mine.


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 15, 2010)

does anybody have any experience with building an economical ash auger about 10 feet long


----------



## Sting (Jan 15, 2010)

http://nepacrossroads.com/search.ph...posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## mrhaney (Jan 15, 2010)

sting thank you for the link i found some info in there i can use,
eric i see that tree your cutting in your pic are you a logger by trade, that baby looks to valuable to burn,nice and straight maybe even go for veneer??


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm the editor of a logging trade magazine focusing on the Northeast and Lake States. Yes, that's a $10,000 veneer log (back when black cherry was at its peak value) being cut by a felling contractor in Northwest Pennsylvania. That's the only time I've ever seen a timber crop tree being topped before being felled. They wanted to keep it from splitting, for obvious reasons. It was a beautiful log--sound. Of course, the bottom dropped out of the sawlog market about 2 years ago, so we're all standing around wondering what lies ahead. Currently, quite a few #3 logs around here going into the chipper. That's where most of the money is these days.


----------

